# 55nm GTX260 bei Alternate lieferbar



## xTc (27. Dezember 2008)

*Der Verkaufsstart der 55nmGTX260 rückt immer näher und doch tauchen schon vereinzelt Grafikkarten des neuen Fertigungsprozesses im Handel auf.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *ComputerBase.de*

So berichten die Redakteure vom ComputerBase darüber, das vereinzelte Foren-User schon eine neue 55nm GTX260 besitzen. Darunter auch der User „Lucca77“.


Zwar ist die Karte laut GPU-Z noch im 65mn Verfahren gefertigt, deutet aber alles auf eine 55nm Karte hin. Am auffälligsten ist es, dass die Karte auf der Rückseite nicht gekühlt wird. Alle Speicherbausteine befinden sich auf der Vorderseite. Ein Indiz dafür, dass die Karte bereits in 55nm gefertigt wurde, da beim 55nm Layout keine Speicherbausteine auf der Rückseite verbaut werden. Auch das blaue PCB deutet auf eine 55nm Karte.

Bei der GTX260 handelt es sich um eine "_GeForce GTX 260 AMP² AMP!_" von Zotac die „Lucca77“ bei Alternate bestellt hatte.

Damit ist es kein Einzelfall das Alternate bereits 55nm GTX260 verschickt. Im Forum von *HardwareLUXX* berichteten auch schon einige User über dieses Phänomen.
Es scheint also, das die neuen Chips auf dem Weg in den Handel sind. 

Quelle:

*ComputerBase - 55 nm GeForce GTX 260 im deutschen Handel*


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich freue mich darauf, mehr von der Karte zu hören. Nachdem bereits die GTX295 für Furore gesorgt hat, stehen nun weitere Knaller in den Startlöchern - GTX285 lässt grüßen. Mal sehen, ob es ein paar schicke und ausgefallene Exemplare geben wird.


----------



## push@max (27. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darauf, mehr von der Karte zu hören. Nachdem bereits die GTX295 für Furore gesorgt hat, stehen nun weitere Knaller in den Startlöchern - GTX285 lässt grüßen. Mal sehen, ob es ein paar schicke und ausgefallene Exemplare geben wird.



Stimmt, nachdem es bei der GTX260/280 nicht viele Abweichungen vom Referenzdesign gab.


----------



## xTc (27. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob es ein paar schicke und ausgefallene Exemplare geben wird.



Da sprichst du einen ganz entscheidenden Punkt an. Ich hoffe Nvidia geht den selben Weg wie ATI mit der HD48x0-Serie.

Viele Hersteller haben auf eine eigene Kühllösung gesetzt und konnten sich so von ihren Konkurenten unterscheiden. Bei derGTX260/280-Serie hab es quasi nur einen Lüfter mit dem die Karten verkauft wurden. Und genau das wünsche ich mir bei den neuen GTX-Karten auch.

Zwar sollte sich das bei der GTX295 etwas schwierig gestalten, aber bei der 55nm GTX260/280 sollte das doch hoffentlich möglich sein.


Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Dezember 2008)

Soll der Name bei GTX 260 bleiben oder wird sie GTX 265 heißen? Bleibts bei GTX 260 ist die Verwirrung mal wieder(!!!) vorprogrammiert.


----------



## xTc (27. Dezember 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Soll der Name bei GTX 260 bleiben oder wird sie GTX 265 heißen? Bleibts bei GTX 260 ist die Verwirrung mal wieder(!!!) vorprogrammiert.



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das die Karte weiterhin GTX260 heißen soll. Leider habe ich gerade keinen Link parat, wo ich das gelesen habe. 


Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das die Karte weiterhin GTX260 heißen soll. Leider habe ich gerade keinen Link parat, wo ich das gelesen habe.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Och verdammt. Da bin ich mal gespannt, was sich die Hersteller für tolle Namen für ihre Grakas einfallen lassen.


----------



## push@max (28. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, das die Karte weiterhin GTX260 heißen soll. Leider habe ich gerade keinen Link parat, wo ich das gelesen habe.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Das wäre total mies, schließlich gibt es bereits jetzt 2 Versionen der GTX260.


----------



## greentea908 (28. Dezember 2008)

Selbst wenn hier das Marketing verwirrt. Die Leute kennen nur noch GTX 260/280...und kaufen trotzdem.

Ich freue mich auf die 285 oder 295. Endlich wieder etwas Geld verballern für geile Grafik


----------



## boss3D (28. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Zwar ist die Karte laut *CPU-Z* noch im 65mn Verfahren gefertigt


Bitte ausbessern. Danke ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Der Dudelsack (28. Dezember 2008)

Bin mal gespannt ob die wirklich auf dem leistungsnivea von ner 280 liegt!!!


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2008)

diedudelsack schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob die wirklich auf dem leistungsnivea von ner 280 liegt!!!



Nicht mit Standardtaktraten, nur dank des besseren OC-Potentials erreicht sie vllt. das Niveau einer GTX 280.


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Dezember 2008)

*freu* immer mehr berichte tauchen auf, finde ich super, aber am besten gefällt mir die GTX285
das mit der namensgebung sollte NV sich mal überlegen und nicht die hersteller alles ausbaden lassen, das ist echt mies


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> das mit der namensgebung sollte NV sich mal überlegen und nicht die hersteller alles ausbaden lassen, das ist echt mies



Naja, ich würde als Hersteller einfach das "55nm" mit in den Produktnamen einbringen. Denke dann passt das doch.

Zotac GTX260 AMP² 55nm - passt doch. Ist zwar nicht sonderlich schön, aber informativ.


Gruß


----------



## push@max (28. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde als Hersteller einfach das "55nm" mit in den Produktnamen einbringen. Denke dann passt das doch.
> 
> Zotac GTX260 AMP² 55nm - passt doch. Ist zwar nicht sonderlich schön, aber informativ.
> 
> ...



Oder einfach einen Aufkleber auf die Box "55nm", so wie es Intel auch macht.


----------



## wotan (29. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe an alternate eien email geschickt wo sie sagen das die zotac amp mit 55nm heute bei in eingetroffen ist


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

wotan schrieb:


> also ich habe an alternate eien email geschickt wo sie sagen das die zotac amp mit 55nm heute bei in eingetroffen ist



Normalerweise sind die Shops, und dazu zählt auch Alternate, nicht gerade sehr auskunftsfreudig über ihre Produkte, wenn es tiefer ins Detail geht.

Aber die Shops dürfen die Karten noch nicht verkaufen, oder? Ich meine, es gab noch nichts Offizielles, bzw. gibt es da auch ein NDA?


----------



## wotan (29. Dezember 2008)

aslo ich glaube sie verkaufen die schon


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

Also Alternate verkauft gerade nur eine Zotac GTX260² AMP...ich glaube nicht, dass es sich hierbei um den 55nm Chip handelt.


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Oder einfach einen Aufkleber auf die Box "55nm", so wie es Intel auch macht.



Das wäre ideal. 

Ich denke schon, das Alternate 55nm GTX260 verschickt. Es berichten ja schon einge User darüber eine 55nm zu haben. 


Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (29. Dezember 2008)

Also mir hat Alternate bestätigt dass es sich bei den Zotac AMP GTX 260² um eine 55nm handelt, kostet 240€.


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Also mir hat Alternate bestätigt dass es sich bei den Zotac AMP GTX 260² um eine 55nm handelt, kostet 240€.


Dann wird das wohl nicht kenntlich gemacht...also schon die 3 Version, die praktisch unter gleichem Namen läuft, wäre bei Zotac nicht die ²


----------



## GlockRoXx (29. Dezember 2008)

Also für mich kommt Nvidia derzeit nicht so in Frage...HD 4870 schneller als GTX 260 ...und 50 € zugunsten der HD! 

Außerdem würde ich eh erst auf weitere Modelle warten und dann Erfahrungen von den Käufern lesen.


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

GlockRoXx schrieb:


> Also für mich kommt Nvidia derzeit nicht so in Frage...HD 4870 schneller als GTX 260 ...und 50 € zugunsten der HD!
> 
> Außerdem würde ich eh erst auf weitere Modelle warten und dann Erfahrungen von den Käufern lesen.



Naja gut, die günstigste GTX 260 mit 216 Shadern, wo ich weiss, dass es sich wirklich um die Karte handelt, wird auch bereits für 223€ gelistet und hat 896MB VRAM.

Bei der ATI muss man schon die 1GB Version wählen, selbst hier wird es manchmal eng in den Tests. Und wenn Nvidia jetzt nochmal was drauflegt und den Preis beibehält, muss man dann wohl zu Nvidia greifen.


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile ist die *EVGA e-GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 55nm Superclocked* im PCGH-Preisvergleich lieferbar:

*EVGA e-GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 55nm Superclocked im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

Die Karte kostet min. 269,00 Euro.



Gruß


----------



## onehitopfa (30. Dezember 2008)

Hui sieht ja schonmal gut aus, aber 270 ocken find ichn bisschen zuviel.kauf ich mir lieber eine HD 4870 1GB spar das Restliche Geld und OC die HD 4870 bis zum Anschlag


----------



## msix38 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wundert Euch nicht wenn GPU-Z immer noch die 65nm anzeigt, das ist das Programm welches die neuen 55nm GPUs noch nicht erkennt.


----------



## SashTheMash (30. Dezember 2008)

onehitopfa schrieb:


> Hui sieht ja schonmal gut aus, aber 270 ocken find ichn bisschen zuviel.kauf ich mir lieber eine HD 4870 1GB spar das Restliche Geld und OC die HD 4870 bis zum Anschlag



die Karte is von EVGA, standardmäßig etwas teurer als die andern Hersteller, dafür aber auch mit erweiterter Garantie usw.

die "normale" GTX260 in 55nm wird wahrscheinlich so um die 230-240€ kosten


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

Nun ist auch die normale GTX260 55nm von EVGA lieferbar:

*EVGA e-GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 55nm im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

Diese kostet nur _258,05_ Euro. 


Gruß


----------



## kmf (30. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt wollte ich mir gerade die Zotac für 240€ bestellen und dann das:

Sehr geehrte Alternate-Kunden,

wir aktualisieren unsere Online-Präsenz für Sie, in Kürze sind wir wieder erreichbar.

Ihr Alternate-Team​



Nacher noch mal versuchen.


----------



## Nunuhainz (30. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

ich war grad bei Alternate und habe mir die

             Zotac GTX260²

geholt.

Kann sie leider im Moment nicht testen. Auf der Verpackung und Karte ist kein Hinweis auf 55nm. Allerdings wurde mir versichert das die Karten alle 55nm sind. (Ist auch erst seit einer Woche im Sortiment)
Wie hier beschreiben ist die PCB blau und es befindet sich keine Kühlung af der Rückseite... ich hoffe mal es ist die 55nm Version^^

aber 230 Euro sind OK, RaceDriver Grid ist auch noch dabei!


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht, sich die Karte direkt beim Shop abzuholen...berichte dann mal über die Karte, falls es sich wirklich um die 55nm Version handelt.


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

@ *Nunuhainz*:

Dann hast du warscheinlich viel Glück gehabt und hast schon eine 55nm Version ergattert.

Das blaue PCB und der nichtvorhandene Kühler auf der Rückseite sind ein gute Zeichen dafür, das es sich bei der Karte um eine 55nm Karte handelt. 


Gruß


----------



## Nunuhainz (30. Dezember 2008)

@xTc

ich denke das alle Karten in 55nm sind! Die Hotline hat mir das so gesagt und die Karte ist ja auch erst seit kurzem im Shop gelistet!


----------



## kmf (30. Dezember 2008)

@xTc


Danke für den Hinweis. Hab mir vorhin meine AMP² bestellt. 

Hoffe nur, dass diese nicht genauso eine Heulboje ist beim Windowsstart, wie damals die 1. Version von Leadtek. Sonst ereilt sie das gleiche Schicksal und wird umgehend wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Dezember 2008)

Bei Ditech ist die EVGA GTX 260 SSC verfügbar für 303 Euro.


----------



## push@max (30. Dezember 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Bei Ditech ist die EVGA GTX 260 SSC verfügbar für 303 Euro.


303€ sind meiner Ansicht nach schon zu viel des Guten...die Herstellung des Chips erspart Nvidia Kosten, also sollte der Chip nicht teuer sein als die 65nm Version, im Gegenteil.


----------



## KillerDuck (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hab seit vorgestern die Zotac GTX260² für 220,-EUR. Ist definitiv die 55nm-Version, auch wenn GPU-Z was anderes sagt. Blaues PCB, keine Kühler auf der Rückseite und die Revision B1 sprechen für 55nm. OC werte können meiner Signatur entommen werden. Temps sind im idle ca 35°C und unter Last bei ca 68°C @ 40% Lüfter.
Mit anderen Worten: geht wie Hölle das Teil


----------



## push@max (2. Januar 2009)

220€ sind ein guter Preis...hätte höhere Preise erwartet.

Allerdings sollte die Bezeichnung angepasst werden, weil man da schwer durchblickt, wenn alle Versionen fast gleich heißen.


----------



## Sebastian84 (2. Januar 2009)

Hi KillerDuck,
ist das diese hier? ZT-X26E3KB-FSP Zotac GeForce GTX 260², 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-X26E3KB-FSP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
laut Hompage ist es der G200 mit 216 Shader-Einheiten Zotac - It's time to play - GeForce GTX 260 2
Würdest du mal bitte, wenn möglich unter den Kühler schauen?
Ich frage nur, da ich ne EVGA GTX 260 G200b für 260Öcken bestellt habe und diese dann Stornieren würde.

Gruß
Seb


----------



## Alche (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ma gelesen das wenn die GTX 260 rev. B1 hat das die dann 55nm hat.


----------



## KillerDuck (2. Januar 2009)

Sebastian84 schrieb:


> Hi KillerDuck,
> ist das diese hier? ZT-X26E3KB-FSP Zotac GeForce GTX 260², 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-X26E3KB-FSP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> laut Hompage ist es der G200 mit 216 Shader-Einheiten Zotac - It's time to play - GeForce GTX 260 2
> Würdest du mal bitte, wenn möglich unter den Kühler schauen?
> ...



unter der Kühler kann ich grad nicht gucken, hat aber laut GPU-Z die Revision B1. Damit eindeutig die 55nm-Version der GPU.
Etwas verwirrend ist aber, dass Alternate die 260² gleich zweimal im Angebot hat, wobei ich die billigere genommen hab. Kann dir also nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ob das genau dieselbe Karte ist. Sry


----------



## Kelemvor (3. Januar 2009)

Alternate hat die mit standardtakt und die AMP! die 10€ teurer ist. also von haus aus bertaktet, das ist der einzige unterschied. 

ich habe am freitag die normale zotac 260² für 199,99 im zackzack (24h aktion) bei alternate gekauft. da wurde nach rückfrage versichert das es die 55nm version ist.



> Neuer Tag, neue Infos. Auch, wenn es scheinbar auch ohne ging, da die Karte ausverkauft ist. An alle Wagemutigen: Ja, es ist die 55nm-Version.
> 
> Gruß
> Mirko


Zack-Archiv


wenn ich glück habe klingelt gleich der DHL mann


----------



## push@max (3. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> ich habe am freitag die normale zotac 260² für 199,99 im zackzack (24h aktion) bei alternate gekauft. da wurde nach rückfrage versichert das es die 55nm version ist.



Na dann hast Du zu dem Preis ein Schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## dirtyoetker (4. Januar 2009)

Jup!

Bin auch stolzer Besitzer der Zotac Geforce GTX 260² 55nm version für 229€ Euro

Übertakten kann man später selbst. Ob nun 1,0 nano oder 0,8 nano.. speicher man wird es merken beim Übertakten

aber wer jetzt übertaktet spielt hat andere probleme


----------



## aXwin (5. Januar 2009)

Hab auch die Zotac Graka ausm Zack. aber noch nicht OC.
Hat auf Jedenfall ne blaue Platine, keine Kühler hinten und ist Laut GPU-Z auch Rev. B1
Nur zeigt mir auch die heute Neu erschienene GPU-Z Version 0.3.1 immernoch 65Nm an.


----------



## Bestia (5. Januar 2009)

Macht nichts. Du siehst dass hinten drauf keine Speichersteine sind und du siehst die B1. Das reicht doch um sicher zu sein, dass es 10nm weniger sind.


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

Ist aber schon komisch, dass die neuste GPU-Z Version nicht die 55nm erkennt


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ist aber schon komisch, dass die neuste GPU-Z Version nicht die 55nm erkennt



Steht ja auch nicht im Channel-Log der der Bug gefixt wurde.  Wenn der Bug gefixt wird, steht es auch im CL.

Solang auf der Rückseite keine Speicher-Bausteine sind ist es ne 55nm. 


Gruß


----------



## -OldBoy- (6. Januar 2009)

Habe grade mal auch das Neue GPU-Z runtergeladen und bei meine EVGA 260GTX² SC zeigt er auch noch 65nm an und nicht 55nm an.


----------



## greentea908 (6. Januar 2009)

Oh wow, ist ja auch so wichtig ob es 65nm oder 55nm zeigt. Das Marketing hat euch deutlich im Griff...wie blauäugig.


----------



## benjasso (6. Januar 2009)

Wer will, bei cXtreme - Großer Shop für Computertechnik, Gaming, Software, Multimedia, Technik und mehr! ist die Zotac GTX 260² auch für 222€ verfügbar, mit den aktuellen Gutscheinen sogar versandkostenfrei.
Ich bin auch noch am überlegen, wenn man nicht immer so viel "Kleingeld" dafür bräuchte.


----------



## DR-TOD (6. Januar 2009)

*Leadtek kündigt neue NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 an!*

*Hardwareluxx - News*


----------



## KillerDuck (6. Januar 2009)

greentea908 schrieb:


> Oh wow, ist ja auch so wichtig ob es 65nm oder 55nm zeigt. Das Marketing hat euch deutlich im Griff...wie blauäugig.


 
Nur weil es dich nicht interessiert, brauchst du hier andere User nicht anranzen. Einige wollen halt, dass ihre Hardware korrekt angezeigt wird. Zudem lässt sich der neue Chip scheinbar besser takten, und etwas leichter kühlen. 
Selbstverständlich macht es wenig Sinn, eine vorhandene GTX260 umzutauschen, nur weil sie noch nicht der neuen Revision entspricht. Aber wenn man sowieso eine GTX260 haben wollte, kann man sich doch wohl freuen, wenns die neueste ist, oder?


----------



## dirtyoetker (6. Januar 2009)

Apropro Blauäugig. Ist die Platine oben Blau und keiner Chips zusehen ist das ne 55nm. Mir also egal was gpu-z anzeigt solange die anderen wichtigen dinge wie Temperaturen richtig anzeigt alles supi

Heute ist mein PC das erstmal abgestürzt Grafikkarte zuheiß
Komisch gestern und vor gestern war das nicht. Heute Fallout 3 gezockt weil ich es mir heute geholt habe. Lastet das spiel das System weiter aus als Far Cry 2?!! Kann ja nicht sein das hab nur gezockt

Aber nun 120er lüfter direkt auf die Karte ballern lassen und sehe da:

im Idel keine 70° sondern 45°. Und unter last 81° statt 87°. 

Im Netz leider nicht gefunden warum meine Gtx 260² im Leerlauf so hohe Temp. hatte....

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ZockerM. (9. Januar 2009)

heute ist meine Zotac GTX 260² auch gekomm.
Ist auch 55nm also blaue platine und hinten kein kühler.
Testen mach ich nachher noch, hab noch nich eingebaut .

@ dirtyoetker

hast du schonmal deine Lüftersteuerung manuell eingestellt und dann mal geschaut was die temps sagen?


----------



## phear (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab meinen E6750 gerade in Rente geschickt und dafür nen Q9550 gekauft. Jetzt will ich auch meine 8800GTX in Rente schicken und hab mir überlegt, mir ne GTX260 zuzulegen.
Hab dabei an die Zotac GTX260 216 AMP2 gedacht. Jetzt hab ich allerdings schon öfter gehört, dass die Karte die ganze Zeit ein nerviges Fiepen von sich gibt. Kann das bestätigt werden? Ist das bei allen 260ern so?


----------



## -OldBoy- (14. Januar 2009)

phear schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen E6750 gerade in Rente geschickt und dafür nen Q9550 gekauft. Jetzt will ich auch meine 8800GTX in Rente schicken und hab mir überlegt, mir ne GTX260 zuzulegen.
> Hab dabei an die Zotac GTX260 216 AMP2 gedacht. Jetzt hab ich allerdings schon öfter gehört, dass die Karte die ganze Zeit ein nerviges Fiepen von sich gibt. Kann das bestätigt werden? Ist das bei allen 260ern so?


 

Ja das kann Ich bestätigen.HAbe eine EVGA GTX260 SC 55nm Karte und da ist das auch so

Komischerweise ist das bei Windows7 nicht der Fall.Ich habe es jetzt nur bei Vista mitbekommen.


----------



## kmf (14. Januar 2009)

phear schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen E6750 gerade in Rente geschickt und dafür nen Q9550 gekauft. Jetzt will ich auch meine 8800GTX in Rente schicken und hab mir überlegt, mir ne GTX260 zuzulegen.
> Hab dabei an die Zotac GTX260 216 AMP2 gedacht. Jetzt hab ich allerdings schon öfter gehört, dass die Karte die ganze Zeit ein nerviges Fiepen von sich gibt. Kann das bestätigt werden? Ist das bei allen 260ern so?


Ist bei mir netzteilabhängig. Mit dem Enermax 620W fiept die 260er Amp² unter 3D, während die 9800GTX+, die normalerweise in diesem Rechner steckt, ruhig ist. Im anderen Rechner mit dem 1000er Netzteil hört man hingegen von der 260er Amp² gar nichts. Muss aber dazu sagen, meine Prozzis sind beide hoch übertaktet und es stecken in jedem Rechner zusätzlich jeweils eine 8800GT bzw. 8800GTX zur PhysX-Berechnung.


----------



## phear (14. Januar 2009)

Mhm...ich hab ein Antec Neo-HE 550. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich da auch son Fiepen zu hören bekomme.
Bei der normalen 260-216er von Zotac, also ohne Amp2, scheint es dieses Problem ja auch zu geben.


----------



## Kelemvor (14. Januar 2009)

meine Zotac GTX260 ist gottseidank ruhig, allerdings habe ih das LC Power Scorpio mit 480 Watt
auch gleichzeitig gegen ein Enermax Liberty ausgetauscht. Für den Rechner meiner Frau wirds noch reichen, die bekommt meine alte 7900GT


----------



## dirtyoetker (15. Januar 2009)

Hmm,

mein PC ist momentan wie ein Staubsauger! (Auch wegen dem tolen Coolermaster M520 Netzteil = steuert den Lüfter nicht per Temperatur sondern die Last die grad Anliegt!)

Meine Geforce 260² wird unter Last über 80° warm!!! Oki ist normal bei anderen erreicht sie diese Temperatur aber nicht. Der Lüfter jedoch ballert bei 100% ab ca 83-84° bei mir und diese erreicht sie nach ca 10min Crysis Warhead.

Obwohl mein PC gut belüftet zusein scheint. Vom Gehäuse her wie im diesen Threadsteller auf der ersten Seite. Vorne 120er Luft ins gehäuse + 80er Lüfter Im Seitenteil ins Gehäuse...

Raus 120er + 120er Lüfter des Netzteils... die Luft ist Lauwarm. Konnte aber den "Hitze-Bug" Ausschließen. Da sie sonst locker über 90° und abstürzt.

Im IDLE habe ich ruhige 42-45° 

Meine "alte" Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB lief mit 648/1728/1050MHZ und ist nie über 83° gekommen und war leiser!!!

Meine jetzige 260" 55nm läuft im Standarttakt also 575/1240/999 jetzt ist mein denken das logischerweise durch: 

1. Den kleineren Fertigungsprozess 90nm vs. 55nm
2. Niedriger Taktraten

nicht kühler sein sollte?


----------



## papaabg (18. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen an alle Schreiberlinge und Leser.
Ich habe mir die 55nm Version der EVGA GTX260 SSC bestellt, um meine HD4870 1Gb zu ersetzen. Am Samstag kam die EVGA an . Nach dem Lesen verschiedener Tests war ich absolut überzeugt das meine HD4870 kein Land gegen die EVGA sehen würde. Voller Freude das gute Stück eingebaut und mal den 3d Mark 06 laufen lassen (QX6850-3Ghz, 4Gb Gskill Ram-DDR800/CL4, ASUS P5Q deluxe, 64bit WinXP). Was für ein berauschendes Ergebnis  -SM2 Score-EVGA: 6200, HD4870: 6032 / SM3 Score-EVGA: 7200, HD4870: 7045. 

Nun gut, 3dMark isse nixe Spiele, isse wie Flasche leer. Also mal meine Spiele angeworfen und siehe da, die EVGA bringt tätsächlich höhere Frames , wenn da nicht das Ding mit den min Frames wäre! Ich dachte mir fällt die Kinnlade runter . Ich bin nun wirklich kein Fanboy, da in den 16 Jahren in denen ich Computer zusammenbaue, schon allerlei Grakas verschiedener Hersteller ihren Platz gefunden haben. Aber der Hype um die hochgetaktete 55nm Version der GTX 260 ist absolut übertrieben! 

Die ATI Karte gewährleistet bei meinen installierten Games (15 Stück) einen durchgehend flüssigeren, ruckelfreien Spielegenuß, was ich leider von der EVGA Karte nicht behaupten kann. Das krasseste Beispiel ist Forged Alliance! Abolute Action, es rumst und scherbelt an jeder Ecke, 60 Gunships kommen angeflogen 49 Bomber unterwegs und ca 170 Landeinheiten die sich beschießen, ein Haufen Schilde auch noch aktiviert. Wenn man nun sich die Reichweite einer Einheit anzeigen lässt oder auch nur die 60 Gunships anwählt, dann sinken die Frames bei der EVGA auf 16 fps ab. Die ATI Karte dagegen nur auf 26. Ich dachte echt mich trifft der Schlag.
Max Frames hui, min Frames pfui.

 Achja die restlichen Games habe ich mit gespeicherten Spielständen getestet, bei welchen die ATI Karte schon bischen zu tun hatte und an die 30 fps kam. Dort ergibt sich zwischen beiden Karten ein ähnliches Bild, wie bei Forged Alliance. Die neuesten Treiber habe ich auch verwendet, Auflösung war 1280 x 1024. Also wer eine HD4870 mit 1Gb Speicher sein eigen nennt, der kann sich den Umstieg auf eine GTX 260 (auch hochgetaktet ), getrost sparen, max Frames sind eben nicht alles! Achso, das Pfeifen kam auch bei der EVGA Karte vor, ist aber noch erträglich. Beim Booten wars aber gut zu hören.

Mfg und gutes gelingen beim zocken
Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Kelemvor (18. Januar 2009)

nuja, du hast innerhalb der gleichen klasse den hersteller gewechselt, was hast du erwartet ?


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (18. Januar 2009)

phear schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich allerdings schon öfter gehört, dass die Karte die ganze Zeit ein nerviges Fiepen von sich gibt. Kann das bestätigt werden?




Ich habe die Karte , die fiept nur , wenn ich meinen PC herunterfahre , es nervt mich nicht.

MfG


----------



## papaabg (18. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> nuja, du hast innerhalb der gleichen klasse den hersteller gewechselt, was hast du erwartet ?



Also zo ziemlich alle Test`s die ich gelesen habe sahen die EVGA SSC 260GTX 55nm deutlich vor der HD4870 1Gb. Ich weis ja nicht wie Praxisnah da getestet wurde (keine Angaben zum Testverfahren), aber so wies aussieht habe ich beim lesen wohl meine rosarote Brille mit den extrem schwachen Gläsern aufgehabt . Naja sicher haben beide Karten ihre Vor- und auch Nachteile. Ich weis auf jeden Fall was morgen zurückgeschickt wird.

Achso, die Karte wurde unter Last nur 73 Grad (idle 50) heiß und war dabei nicht besonders hörbar. Allerdings montiere ich vor jede Graka die ich verbaue einen 8cm Lüfter der diese "anbläst". Bringt ca. 8- 10 Grad weniger Temp bei Radiallüftern.


----------

